# Box turtle or tortoise opinions



## Sdaggan (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm doing research on my first land turtle/tortoise, and I wanted opinions on box turtles vs tortoises. I'm looking for a small turtle/tortoise I can keep indoors (tortoise table) that is hardy and fairly easy to care for. I want something that is personable, and won't have any issues if I have to be away for a week if necessary. Are tortoises easier to care for? Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 3, 2017)

I keep box turtles and a redfoot. I've kept a Russian in the past and once temporarily kept a rescue sulcata. I always get attached to and enjoy my box turtles the most. Love those little guys! As for ease of care, I think they are about the same as torts.


----------



## Crazy Tortoise (Mar 4, 2017)

Box turtles are much more easier and stay relatively small so I would go with the box turtle because they live to about 40-60 years when a tortoise goes to about 100-150


----------



## KevinGG (Mar 5, 2017)

It really depends on what works for your situation. How big of an enclosure can you provide? Do you have outdoor space? Are moist/humid conditions a problem? Are you okay feeding animal protein or would you prefer something that eats plant matter? Do you want to have to provide overnight heat? All questions (and more) that you need to ask yourself and then do the proper research for the species you are getting. 

As for leaving it alone for a week, that's a bad idea. So many things could go wrong in a week. Contrary to popular belief, it isn't a healthy practice to leave your tortoise without food or water for extended periods of time.


----------



## Sdaggan (Mar 6, 2017)

I can provide an 8x4 ft tortoise table; cannot do outdoor enclosure; moist/humid no problem, but I always prefer dry conditions if possible since it's less to monitor; no preference on herbivore or omnivore; overnight heat is no problem, I do it for some of my other animals; as for being away, I always have my friend stop by every couple days to take care of my pets. I guess I'm just trying to decide between Hermann's tortoise or box turtle, I've done plenty of research and just am having trouble making up my mind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2017)

You've mentioned heat, but nothing about the required UVB from the sun, or a lamp that duplicates the sun.
UVB is just as important and correct heat.
I also don't think that a tortoise would be well suited for anyone that is away from home very often.


----------



## KevinGG (Mar 6, 2017)

Read both of these and choose the one that makes the most sense for your abilities: 

Hermanns:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/

Box Turtle:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/box-turtle-care-sheet.93937/


----------



## Sdaggan (Mar 6, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You've mentioned heat, but nothing about the required UVB from the sun, or a lamp that duplicates the sun.
> UVB is just as important and correct heat.
> I also don't think that a tortoise would be well suited for anyone that is away from home very often.



I actually don't go away often, but I usually go away once a year on vacation and have my friend stop by to take care of my pets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 6, 2017)

I always have a virtual nervous breakdown when leaving my Tortoise even for a short time when wifey is staying to look after her. 
Worse when we both go away and my friend comes in daily to see to her. 
Personally, I couldn't go away for a long vacation and leave my tortoise with someone only popping in every couple of days, even if they were well up on tortoise care. 
Perhaps I worry too much, though.


----------



## Crazy Tortoise (Nov 15, 2017)

I love box turtles, there some what small and a Great beginner, but nothing can top when I see my big Bertha (sulcata) opening my refrigerator


----------



## Bambam1989 (Nov 15, 2017)

What is this "vacation" thing you speak of?


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello, personally I would go with a small species of tortoise. I found box turtles to not really adapt to indoors as well. They seem to be less active and really thrive outside in a garden or outdoor enclosure. Not saying indoors are impossible with them but like russian tortoises they never really seem right indoors. I found greeks and hermanns to do better indoors and tend to adapt a little better, Redfoot tortoises would also be tough indoors like a box turtle they require humidity which can be trickier indoors but possible. I would look into a greek or hermanns great little tortoises too.

Kyle


----------

